# Critique my Nigi herd?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Finally gave the girls a haircut today. Found some nice does under that fluff!

I'm contemplating purchase of a buck this year. There just aren't many people who do stud service but I don't blame them. Just want to see what you guys think of my girls and maybe get suggestions of what I should look for in a buck.

Pic #1 & #2. HIRNV BJ The Bees Knees. She's been posted here before.

Pic 3. BRAR The Butterflies Wings (pending). Out of The Bees Knees. Only doe I got my first year of breeding.ugh. She is for sale if anyone is Interested.

Pic 4. Butterflies udder

Pic 5. Desertnanny LD Lucky Bacardi. 5? Month old doling from desertnanny that I'm totally in love with.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

No one?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute. I'm not good at critiquing.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll try do them later this week


----------

